# Гармонная (залоговая) лайка



## bayanistka (12 Май 2012)

Доброго времени суток всем!
В ближайшее время мой баян будет находиться некоторое время на "реставрации", т. е. конкретном ремонте двух полукорпусов, укладке голосов, замене меха и т.д. , включая некоторую модернизацию левой и правой механики. Также будет произведена замена залоговой лайки на обеих сторонах планки. 
Поэтому у меня возникли пара вопросов в отношении выбора качественных шкурок для этой цели. К примеру, господин Гусаров (СМОТРЕТЬ ЗДЕСЬ)в своём интервью упоминает об  использовании кожи для залоговой лайки снятой с овец Романовской породы, причём строго вырашенных в Северо-западном регионе России.  Насколько верный эи критичный подход должен быть при выборе кожи? Насколько верно это утверждение? Можно ли использовать шкуры других пород мелкого рогатого скота? Если кто из форумчан знаком с этим- подскажите, чтобы правильно определиться в этом направлении. Заранее искренне признателен за ответы.


----------

